# Cuttlebone Preparation?



## Cam (Dec 31, 2007)

I was reeaing on a post here that someone removes the 'hard backing' on the cuttlebone...
I am now concerend...I just put in the cuttlebone as is...
What is the hard backing, how do you get it off?
When I checked the cuttlebone the one side was harder but there is no way i could 'pick' it off.

Thanks for the help.
I also have a mineral block from Carolina Pet Supply...except Calvin used it for a potty today so the entire thing is in the trash....hmmm.


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 31, 2007)

Cam i don't think the hard side of the cuttle bone is that bad for torts. i also just put it in as is, and i have never heard about removing the hard part. (I don't see how it could be dangerous)


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't remove the hard back either. I just make sure the soft side is always up. 

Danny


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 31, 2007)

is the hard back bad for the torts?


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 31, 2007)

No my larger tortoises will eat the whole thing. The smaller ones just eat the soft part.

Danny


----------



## wayne.bob (Dec 31, 2007)

i didnt think it was that bad. mine seem fine when they eat it


----------



## JustAnja (Dec 31, 2007)

egyptiandan said:


> I don't remove the hard back either. I just make sure the soft side is always up.
> 
> Danny





ditto


----------



## halfnelson (Dec 31, 2007)

I pry the hard part off with a butter knife. It breaks off in pieces. It can break into sharp pieces and I don't want to risk gut damage.


----------



## stells (Jan 1, 2008)

i just put it in as it is


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 1, 2008)

stells said:


> i just put it in as it is



Me too.


----------



## Cam (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your responses.
Calvin sure seems to like the mineral block and the cuttlebone. I was just worried about him ingesting something that could cause a blockage, like 'halfnelson' had stated.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 1, 2008)

halfnelson said:


> I pry the hard part off with a butter knife. It breaks off in pieces. It can break into sharp pieces and I don't want to risk gut damage.


I also remove the hard back off of mine. or I get the turtle cuttle bones it is already removed form those.


----------



## Cam (Jan 1, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> I also remove the hard back off of mine. or I get the turtle cuttle bones it is already removed form those.



Where do you find these?


----------



## thatsacut (Jan 9, 2008)

where do you get the cuttlebone? Is this the same thing as the turtle bone I have seen at the pet store?


----------



## ngumpet (Jan 11, 2008)

yes. same problem here. i also put cuttle bone in their cage. but i don't seem to see changes with the bone. as if they don't even eat it. but i like it when they're playing with it. they're standing on it. and since they're much smaller, it seems like they're surfing with the bone as the surf board. hahaha....


----------

